# How Many Email Addresses Do You Have?



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2017)

How many email addresses do you have?  Are there any that you really like or hate?  My sister has a hotmail address and she mentioned a lot of spam.  Some people with gmail complain about lack of privacy and google scanning their emails and photos sent and received.  I heard not too long ago that yahoo email was having hacking/virus problems. 

 I only have one that I use from my ISP.  I have an old one on a dial up computer in the basement that I don't use anymore from the free dial up ISP.  I'd like to get a free one that's secure, like from Startpage, but you have to pay for the better ones, and I wouldn't want to have to pay.


----------



## applepie_luvr (Feb 11, 2017)

I seem to be an email addy collector. I like trying out new ones. Zoho.com and yandex.com are decent replacements for gmail with no ads. You can turn the ads off in yandex. 
There are hundreds of freebies but most never last so I don't get attached.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 12, 2017)

Mine go back to dial-up days...AOL since 1998 and Netzero since ??..The only time that I get loads of spam is when I download game apps..I truly believe that they sell e mails..


----------



## Pappy (Feb 12, 2017)

I still have my original two addresses I started with.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 12, 2017)

Just one (COX  cable)   Can't see any reason for having more than that.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2017)

I have 2; one is just for registering at websites I'm interested in.  My original one does get spam, but I mark it as spam, it goes into the Spam Folder and I never see anything more from the spammer.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 12, 2017)

2 G-mail addys, the 2nd one never really used anymore, was for when I was buying/selling on ebay.  Have a "service provider" furnished Verizon account, now turned over to AOL mail servers since Frontier bought Verizon's old copper network infastructure.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 12, 2017)

I have two.  Hotmail and gmail.

They are about as good as you can get anywhere.

What I look for is being able to upload pictures in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Lon (Feb 12, 2017)

I have four but really just use one and that is YAHOO.COM   ---I started years ago with HOT MAIL..COM------GMAIL.COM----ATT.COM


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 12, 2017)

I have 2 gmail accounts because I got locked out of my main one one day.  I also have a ymail account and a mail.com account.  So I have 4 altogether.

I use my ymail account when I sign petitions because they tend to send you a lot of emails so I don't want it on my main email.  

I'm not really happy with any yahoo or gmail security features.  Some web sites won't take your email address if they are not yahoo or gmail.  At least that happened to me the other day.

I think I'm entitled an email addy through my ISP.  I have to look into that.  The email I like the most is the mail.com account.  I haven't used it much, though.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 12, 2017)

Started with AOL back in the day, added Yahoo a few years later, then added GMAIL when it became available.  Use mostly the GMAIL but use the other two when I register for stuff like this site.   My late wife's Yahoo account is still active, and I clean up everything 2 or 3 times a week.  I'll delete it someday, but can't just yet.  She also had a GMAIL account but I've lost the password, so....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 12, 2017)

One, and it's annoying me!

Outlook has this thing called Focused and Other that sorts emails into two categories.  I've been trying to combine them back into one, each time I think I've got it figured out it reverts back to the two different buckets!  Don't they know that old people hate change, LOL!!!


----------



## victorian gent (Feb 12, 2017)

I use gmail and yahoo.  Yahoo for most of the stores that want my email address so they can send me promotions.  Gmail for private and personal mail.  Gmail has always had better spam filters and better filtering then yahoo.  2 accounts for each with different purposes.  In order to prevent a lot of spam, do not create an email address with a name in it.  Spammers are looking for those names more and have good passwords including letters, numbers and symbols


----------



## WheatenLover (Feb 12, 2017)

I have 5 email accounts. 2 gmail, 2 yahoo, and the main one from my ISP. 

One yahoo I've had forever -- I use it when I sign up for something - newsletters, shopping.  The other is for the dog rescue I volunteer for.

I got the first gmail when we cancelled our ISP temporarily. The other I use for political news and the dog's health insurance.

The main one is the one I use in my personal life.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 12, 2017)

I have two only because Gmail encourages you to have a backup email address ,I've had the same one since dial up,days as well


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 12, 2017)

Two.  One from an old dial-up internet provider, and the current one.


----------

